# Splash in Arabians



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

So, I started a thread on another forum to find people that knew anything about horse color genetics and discuss with them (I feel so alone over there, and everybody's wrong! I always want to correct people, but I have to hold myself back almost every. day. It's torture T.T I guess it's just my nature to correct people anyway.) Anyway, I got a few people interested, and we were talking about splash and dominant white and then someone asked about arabs having splash and she wanted examples. /end rambling 

ANYWAY; I did a google search in an attempt to find an arab that showed splash or sabino characteristics and pulled up this one anonymously; 
http://www.elementsarabians.com/featured/ziva040812b.jpg

Then she said; 
You mean girl.  Zapphira - 2012 Black Sabino Arabian Filly She's one of what I think as a 'mystery sabino'.
Funny fact, I saw her being born via online cam.
Still though I fail to see the splash in her... :/ I mean she's not the basic sabino with disconnected white so high up on her body, but that's not normal for splash either.

So I didn't realise I found a picture from Element Arabians(which I knew bred for 'colored' and endurance arabs, as I have visited their website once before). 
I thought I saw frame characteristics in both the filly and her sire.

Then I mentioned that "Khartoon Khlassic is splash, and I think the Khemosabi line has it too."
.This is true, right? I have heard a lot of debate over this. 


Then I posted pictures and links to a bunch of Khemosabi grand-children  
-and she hasn't replied back yet.

Also, dominant white is present in arabs, too, right? Can I have some examples of this too? So I guess the original point of this thread was for me to get some good examples of arabians that showed splash characteristics. 

Sorry for rambling


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone? 

I just got a reply a few minutes ago with exactly: "I know that two bays create a palamino, and two palaminos create a bay"' That's all they said ._. 
Haha, silly person  lul


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TexanFreedom said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I just got a reply a few minutes ago with exactly: "I know that two bays create a palamino, and two palaminos create a bay"' That's all they said ._.
> Haha, silly person  lul


*headdesk*

Here is a DW Arabian, Kolor By Design:









A couple of Arabians with splash characteristics:




























With the splash test being so new, I have not yet seen an Arabian that has been tested for it.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you! I was hoping you would come around ^^ 

I told you, I'm alone there, nobody knows! T.T


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

TF I see you guys are discussing Smokes... I have an account there and chimed it. It would do you both a lot of good to actually read the sites you guys are linking to rather than just assuming on what an owner has or has not tested a horse for.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

How... did you find it there? Nevermind. 

Yeah, well, I didn't notice that part until she said so


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Until who said so? I know for a fact that stallion owners would not and do not appreciate people implying that a horse has something that in fact is proven and public information that they do not have becuase the person is to lazy or incompetent to actually look at what they are reading.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't see that anyone said that horse for a fact had something other than that it. Displayed characteristics. I would think that anyone who is researching a stallion would have enough sense to take test results as truth and not a discussion on a message board that says a stallion "looks" like he "might" have something - especially when it comes to color! How many times have you seen a genetically black horse look like a bay or brown?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

TF, keep in mind that both me and NdAppy know Navajo's owner personally and know both Navajo and his brother. We can also tell you that she'd be most displeased if someone on the internet was implying that he had not been tested for frame and is possibly a carrier, which could easily come up in a google search of his name when a mare owner is researching him and be turned away from a potential breedign when they see he might be N/O.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, I got it, It won't happen again. We will be sure to look at if the horse has been tested.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm confused as to what's being asked. Are you asking if those horses may carry splash? Or if it's been confirmed if Arabians DO carry splash? I know a few breeders who are currently testing, not sure if any results have came in yet.

I know I've got sabinos, but not enough to know if any of them may carry splash (I always think blue eyes, not any of mine have one) but I'm not a genetic expert..LOL


----------

